# Pestrong. pest and weed supply is a joke



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I wanted to give you fellow members a fair warning about ordering from Pestrong https://www.pestrong.com/

I placed an order online on this month for a fungicide, When I realized that I ordered the wrong product so I called to cancel and the gentleman that answered the phone said no problem and we will take care of it. 10 days later the product arrives at my house, so I called them back up frustrated because they obviously didn't do their job. The same person began to tell me, we don't take cancellations over the phone and they must be done via email. When he took no accountability for forgetting to cancel my order, I then realized I was dealing with an ignorant person. He started to say he can't hear me, I knew he could hear me fine, then he hung up in my face. I looked to their yelp reviews and it was just as I suspected, one negative review after the next, with lots of bitching and complaining. You guys can shop there if you want, but thanks for letting me vent my frustration.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have ordered from him 3 times without problems, but the terms of service are pretty unusual. I'm inferring somewhat, but it seems to me he is more interested in supplying his own pest control company with inexpensive products than he is in growing this distribution business.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I have ordered from him 3 times without problems, but the terms of service are pretty unusual. I'm inferring somewhat, but it seems to me he is more interested in supplying his own pest control company with inexpensive products than he is in growing this distribution business.


Yeah, I used them a bunch of times too without any problems, but as soon as you need any help from their office, that's when things go downhill quickly.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've ordered from them before and I ordered the wrong fungicide, as soon as I received it, I called to try to return it and they said "no", they don't return chemicals or something like that. While they may have some decent prices and selection, if you run into any issues, you might as well forget about it.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have used Pestrong several times over the last few years and never had a problem. I got what I needed and fast delivery. Never tried to return or cancel a order so I cannot comment on that process but, I know a lot of businesses have difficulty getting good help and caring customer service people. It may be a result of lower prices, higher freight costs, short work staffing and rising wholesale costs. Venting and sharing is fine, forgiveness is even better.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bkeller500 said:


> I have used Pestrong several times over the last few years and never had a problem. I got what I needed and fast delivery. Never tried to return or cancel a order so I cannot comment on that process but, I know a lot of businesses have difficulty getting good help and caring customer service people. It may be a result of lower prices, higher freight costs, short work staffing and rising wholesale costs. Venting and sharing is fine, forgiveness is even better.


I hate when salesperson acts like a coward by hanging up in my face, he knows I'm in Boston and there no way to discuss error in person.

@Bkeller500 i want to stay angry for just one day, then I'll practice Dalai
Lama skills and forgive him tomorrow hah


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I've spent a lot of money there without issue until recently and has similar experience when a problem arose. Good prices yes; unethical practices for sure.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I buy from there hopefully I never have to use their customer service. Fingers crossed


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

How much are you saving over places like DoMyOwn?

I've always had great service from them, find their prices to better decent, and it helps they are so close.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> How much are you saving over places like DoMyOwn?
> 
> I've always had great service from them, find their prices to better decent, and it helps they are so close.


Agreed, the wasted energy and stress is never worth saving $5


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've never used them so i checked it out. interesting snapshot on pricing. I checked prodiamine wdg, which happens to be the last thing i ordered (i purchased from YardMastery). All were 5lbs generic 65% and had shipping included in the pricing. 
Peststrong.com $66.95 https://www.pestrong.com/127-prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-5-lbs.html
Yard Mastery $75.98 https://yardmastery.com/collections/all/products/prodiamine-65-wdg#
DoMyOwn $86.98 https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-p-2495.html


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Domyown has been fantastic. I purchase pretty much all of my products for liquid apps from them. Can't complain and I've had a couple issues with packaging, they've made it right every time


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I've never used them so i checked it out. interesting snapshot on pricing. I checked prodiamine wdg, which happens to be the last thing i ordered (i purchased from YardMastery). All were 5lbs generic 65% and had shipping included in the pricing.
> Peststrong.com $66.95 https://www.pestrong.com/127-prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-5-lbs.html
> Yard Mastery $75.98 https://yardmastery.com/collections/all/products/prodiamine-65-wdg#
> DoMyOwn $86.98 https://www.domyown.com/prodiamine-65-wdg-generic-barricade-p-2495.html


The DMO price seems artificially high. Looks like they currently have a 10% code, so maybe they jacked the price. Even with the code it's a little high.

YM appears to be trying to come in a couple bucks cheaper than DMO (after code).

Prodiamine is currently $68.95 at Amazon. 2-day Prime delivery plus their hassle free returns make that a good option.

Alternatively, Solutions Pest & Lawn is currently $64.89.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My computer always warns me about that site and then I remember oh yeah something's weird here.

Then I go to Solutions or Do my own. Amazon on occasion.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I've never used them so i checked it out. interesting snapshot on pricing. I checked prodiamine wdg, which happens to be the last thing i ordered (i purchased from YardMastery). All were 5lbs generic 65% and had shipping included in the pricing.
> ...


Just FYI - Solutions won't ship anything stronger than bottles of Fiji to SC. I'd love to buy from them as I have in the past but for some reason, they won't ship into SC. (Usually get an error when attempting to check out)


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

should i feel bad about this?
i'm going to buy a bottle of Sedgehammer. Amazon is $66.44. DoMyOwn and SolutionsStore are both about $81. The amazon listing is horrible. It merged together the description of the larger 1.3oz bottle and the smaller 13 gram (single serve) packets. they are NOT the same product. the small packets also have surfactant included while the larger bottle does not. Amazon does not have a link to the label. So, i did all my research using DoMyOwn, who has a better description (although not perfect) and easy access to the complete label. 
Should i pay the extra $15 and buy from the vendor who has the better listing? or save 22% by getting it from Amazon?

I'll probably buy from DMO. i feel bad doing my research on a site and then giving business to another to save $15.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thejarrod said:


> should i feel bad about this?
> i'm going to buy a bottle of Sedgehammer. Amazon is $66.44. DoMyOwn and SolutionsStore are both about $81. The amazon listing is horrible. It merged together the description of the larger 1.3oz bottle and the smaller 13 gram (single serve) packets. they are NOT the same product. the small packets also have surfactant included while the larger bottle does not. Amazon does not have a link to the label. So, i did all my research using DoMyOwn, who has a better description (although not perfect) and easy access to the complete label.
> Should i pay the extra $15 and buy from the vendor who has the better listing? or save 22% by getting it from Amazon?
> 
> I'll probably buy from DMO. i feel bad doing my research on a site and then giving business to another to save $15.


I personally wouldn't feel bad about it. I order probably 90% of everything from DMO. They're still profiting off of the add and product placement revenue based on website hits, even if you just do the research there. If I never purchased from DMO, I'd probably feel bad about it, but when they get beat by a good amount they get beat. It is what it is.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

Maybe a good thought is to spread the wealth around. Purchasing based solely on the cheaper price if good for the pocketbook but it eventually may cause us to loose another option. Keeping several venders alive by spreading the purchasing around is a idea worth considering. We all benefit from Walmart and Amazon in some ways but it's at the expense of other businesses. I like to get the best deal I can, but I also like to reward businesses that share information and help educate me. Do what is best for your financial situation, but a few bucks here and there can help keep a smaller business alive. Amazon and Walmart won't miss my business, as much as my other options.


----------



## Keith E Cantrell (Aug 6, 2021)

Absolutely right. I join with your opinion.


----------

